# How deep is Buckeye Lake?



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

I've not been there before but would like to try it. 

Are there shallow spots where you might bang up a prop? 

I looked for a map but couldn't find one online that had depths marked.

Thanks


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

It is a shallow lake i think the average is around 8 foot. watch coming up on islands and the shoreline certain areas it gets shallow in a hurry. The main part of the lake you are ok but i would find a map see what section you think you want to fish. The changes in the bottom of buckeye for the most part are very suttle so a hump or a ditch of a foot is structure. Thats not to say there isnt a drop /hole or two or a rock pile.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Link to ODNR's Buckeye Lake maps:


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...uckeyeLakeFishingMap/tabid/19486/Default.aspx


These aren't really designed to be used for navigation, but they will help you start your own sounding activities.

andesangler


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been skying on the lake and it is pretty shallow. Most of the lake is 5 to 6 feet deep. There is an area where they use to have a ski ramp that is a little deeper (8-10 feet).


----------



## Bassinb4sunup (Sep 23, 2009)

I havent been there in years but there used to be spots in the middle of the lake that you could stand with the water about belly high.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

As long as the water is up you should be fine.Most time you hit bottom it is mud.The west side of Journal Island is all rock though and so is the road bed at sellers point.They have done alot of dredging so except for some canals and a few other near shore areas,it is average 5-8'.Cranberry Marsh is 10-14'


----------

